# any1 with ACCA?? n Visa Granted ??



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Can you please help me with the following:

Does ACCA Member received 10 or 15 points??

Some agent say 15pts, website say 10pts,.. ?????

Anyone has some knowledge about it, can share it please.


Thanks


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

No one with same issue.

?????


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Jey2012 said:


> No one with same issue.
> 
> ?????


Should be 15 points..but make sure you get + assessment from CPA/ICAA first


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Should be 15 points..but make sure you get + assessment from CPA/ICAA first


Hi 

I already got the assessment

It say:
Your membership of the Association of Chartered Certified Accountants (ACCA) UK, is assessed as Comparable to the level of an Australian Bachelor degree based on AEI-NOOSR guidelines.

However I am confused where it take my qualifification as

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard - 15 points 

2. Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia, or qualification or award of recognised standard - 10 points

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As in one of its detailed table the website show the following :

Points	Evidence required
20	Documents that prove you have a Doctorate degree
15	Documents that prove you have at least a Bachelor degree (including a 
Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters)
10	Documents that prove you have an Australian Diploma or trade qualification
10	Documents that prove you have an award or qualification recognised by the 
assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation


IT is a bit confusing. I dont want to pay $3060 and finally have my point decreased and get my visa rejected.

Any1 who apply with ACCA only here, can help????

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Are you really dependent on those 5 points, i.e. do you need them to reach 60?


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Are you really dependent on those 5 points, i.e. do you need them to reach 60?


Claimed 65pts including 15pts for ACCA and lodged my application.

But now having doubt


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Jey2012 said:


> Claimed 65pts including 15pts for ACCA and lodged my application.
> 
> But now having doubt


Intuitively I thought you should only claim 10 points, but apparently several agents all suggested that you should be able to claim 15.

Here a different threat with the same discussion. unfortunately no conclusion could be reached, but I guess the fact that there are many people (as per VVV) who all think it should be 15 points might comfort you: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/131289-accountant-points-education-need-help-desperately.html


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Intuitively I thought you should only claim 10 points, but apparently several agents all suggested that you should be able to claim 15.
> 
> Here a different threat with the same discussion. unfortunately no conclusion could be reached, but I guess the fact that there are many people (as per VVV) who all think it should be 15 points might comfort you: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/131289-accountant-points-education-need-help-desperately.html


Thanks

I will try my luck and keep you posted 

Hope it will be +ve


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Jey2012 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I will try my luck and keep you posted
> 
> Hope it will be +ve


if u have +ve assessment,then u will get 15 points
there are several others who claimed and received 15 points with ACCA


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

joe117 said:


> if u have +ve assessment,then u will get 15 points
> there are several others who claimed and received 15 points with ACCA


OK Thanks for the info


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Have you got BSc (hons) degree from Oxford Brookes University? I personnally think you should be able to get 15 points althogh I would like to hear from others with similar experience. One more thing, you know that ACCA is equivalent to UK masters and I believe same should be the case in Australia.

Good luck and keep updating.


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

ammalik27 said:


> Have you got BSc (hons) degree from Oxford Brookes University? I personnally think you should be able to get 15 points althogh I would like to hear from others with similar experience. One more thing, you know that ACCA is equivalent to UK masters and I believe same should be the case in Australia.
> 
> Good luck and keep updating.


Yea ACCA is equivalent to a Master in UK.

But in Australia, it is only partially recognised. 

Have already lodged my application and paid the fees.

will send updates when they come in.


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

What was your IELTS score? I have got 8 in R and S, 7.5 in L and 6 in W. Do you think I can get my skills assessment with these scores. I can score 55 + 5 for state sponsorship but I am not sure whether assessing authority will accept it due to 6 in writing. What do you say.

Regards


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

ammalik27 said:


> What was your IELTS score? I have got 8 in R and S, 7.5 in L and 6 in W. Do you think I can get my skills assessment with these scores. I can score 55 + 5 for state sponsorship but I am not sure whether assessing authority will accept it due to 6 in writing. What do you say.
> 
> Regards


I read somewhere that one requirement for skill assessment is at least 7 in each 4 modules of IELTS.

Please check with assessment body before submitting and paying fees


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

ammalik27 said:


> What was your IELTS score? I have got 8 in R and S, 7.5 in L and 6 in W. Do you think I can get my skills assessment with these scores. I can score 55 + 5 for state sponsorship but I am not sure whether assessing authority will accept it due to 6 in writing. What do you say.
> 
> Regards


If u r getting assessed for an accounting related code then u definitely need to have at least 7 in each IELTS module(not just overall score).
Sorry,but u may need to redo yo entire IELTS


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yea ... I guess I have to resit in IELTS test with improved writing skills ... cheers


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

HI,

Yes, I had the same question you did...I am an ACMA (CIMA), and I claimed 15 points too....I finally called DIAC and they said if you have an assessment saying its comparable to bachelors then it's 15 points. I already have two friends with their visas in progree with ACMA and they haven't had any issues so far, infact one's CO has asked for the medicals to close the case fast. So, don't worry. It's 15 points. Infact I also asked several agents from various countries and they all confirmed it was 15 points.

Good Luck with ur application


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

VVV said:


> HI,
> 
> Yes, I had the same question you did...I am an ACMA (CIMA), and I claimed 15 points too....I finally called DIAC and they said if you have an assessment saying its comparable to bachelors then it's 15 points. I already have two friends with their visas in progree with ACMA and they haven't had any issues so far, infact one's CO has asked for the medicals to close the case fast. So, don't worry. It's 15 points. Infact I also asked several agents from various countries and they all confirmed it was 15 points.
> 
> Good Luck with ur application


Nice to know. CO wont have any excuse to deliver visa then


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi I am in a huge predicament. I have successfully completed my ACCA assessment but my agent highlighted it as a other qualification as 10 points. He says it is up to the case officer to award 15 points so to be safe he applied for 10 points and my application was picked has anyone else been in this situation. Please help me its really causing me alot of heart ache


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

tdsw said:


> Hi I am in a huge predicament. I have successfully completed my ACCA assessment but my agent highlighted it as a other qualification as 10 points. He says it is up to the case officer to award 15 points so to be safe he applied for 10 points and my application was picked has anyone else been in this situation. Please help me its really causing me alot of heart ache


As long as you have the required 60 points there is no harm in under-claiming. Don't worry about it; your agent is right, you are "safe".


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

*Further help*



AnneChristina said:


> As long as you have the required 60 points there is no harm in under-claiming. Don't worry about it; your agent is right, you are "safe".


Hi Anne, Thanks alot I asked you a question before as well again my migration agent says not to worry but you explained to me that there is some concern I am thoroughly confused I have 60 points either way please find below the question and your answer i need to know about this abit more just for the ease of mind

*Hi Guys Some desperate help needed.

I have a suitable skills assessment with a family sponsor using 489 visa. I have work experience but it is not post qualified but the system has picked it as 5 points. I am wondering how it moves forward now, I am suppose to submit my application soon but I do not want to claim those 5 points even without it I have 65 points but I am worried CO will reject it please help!!!*
_
You are right to be concerned. If your experience is not post-qualification you cannot claim those 5 points. If you lodge your application right now your visa will be rejected on the basis of incorrect claims.
You should edit your EoI and select "not related" so that the system does not calculate the 5 points. If you already received the invitation, the best thing to do is either let the EoI lapse and then edit it, or simply lodge a new EoI and delete the previous one as soon as it is unfrozen._


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

tdsw said:


> Hi Anne, Thanks alot I asked you a question before as well again my migration agent says not to worry but you explained to me that there is some concern I am thoroughly confused I have 60 points either way please find below the question and your answer i need to know about this abit more just for the ease of mind
> 
> *Hi Guys Some desperate help needed.
> 
> ...


Hi tdsw,
I honestly believe your migration agent is wrong.
Basically the case officer does not only look whether you have sufficient points to get the visa (i.e. 60 points) but he looks whether you really have the points that you claimed in your EoI. If you look at it this way, if DIAC just checked whether you have 60 points, then everybody could claim 80 points in the EoI to be invited first, and then only provide proof for 60 points.

In this forum there have been quite a few people in a similar situation, and the response they generally got from the CO looked sth like this: "In your EoI you claimed 70 points, but I only assess your points as 65. Please provide further proof to show that you have 70 points, otherwise your visa application will be rejected".

I personally would not take this risk, but instead lodge a new EoI with 5 points less (by saying that the work experience is not related) and wait for the next invitation round.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with Anne on the above...

Also, to clarify regarding the points score...I am an ACMA (Associate Member of CIMA) and I got 15 points, and already got the visa. I also know atleast five others who have got the visas with associate membership of CIMA (claiming 15 points). However, I must clarify here that it's for Associate membership and not for successfully finishing CIMA exams only (if you have done it under the old syllabus). So, generally it should be the same for ACCA. If your assessing authority says its equivalent to a bachelors it's 15 points.

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

I have lodged the visa on the basis of ACCA and claimed points for bachelor's as well (and not the diploma)

I also know couple of other friends who've lodged the visa similarly and got grants. 

With respect to experience, it needs to be post qualification. Now, in case of ACCA, this needs to be after you're done with your papers i.e. affiliate status and does not have to be after membership. In my case, I claimed for experience after my Bachelor's in Commerce (a year prior to my gaining the ACCA affiliate status). 

So.. again.. it depends on how you're interpreting your post qualification experience. 

You can claim points after finishing with your papers. Secondly, bear in mind the general rule for experience assessment. Articleship / internship / training is less likely to be assessed as valid experience for VISA lodgement.


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

*try to understand*



Rezasol said:


> I have lodged the visa on the basis of ACCA and claimed points for bachelor's as well (and not the diploma)
> 
> I also know couple of other friends who've lodged the visa similarly and got grants.
> 
> ...


hi guys I don't think you guys understand what I am trying to say fine let's say they don't give me 5 points for work experience in my eoi I have claimed 65 points this is by under claiming for my acca qualification that is ten points if you guys say that I get 15 points then I equal what I have stated in the eoi. I gave my agent a ear full for claiming points for experience but then he said not to worry about it because of under claiming points with regards to qualification


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

well best of luck.. hopefully everything will turn out for the best!


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

Rezasol said:


> well best of luck.. hopefully everything will turn out for the best!


well I hope things turn out well I am incredibly stressed tired and worried the visa means a lot to me and family


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

tdsw said:


> well I hope things turn out well I am incredibly stressed tired and worried the visa means a lot to me and family


Who is your agent btw? I mean seriosuly what's wrong with these agents! People pay so much money and this is whatthey do. 

I have a feeling that in this case your CO might be ok, coz your total tally is correct...since it adds upto 65 (although the break-down is wrong)...but seriously, why couldn't your agent just fill without those extra 5 points for expeirence and submit an EOI at 60? That's all you need to get invited...

But Good Luck...Hope everything turns out fine!


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

VVV said:


> Who is your agent btw? I mean seriosuly what's wrong with these agents! People pay so much money and this is whatthey do.
> 
> I have a feeling that in this case your CO might be ok, coz your total tally is correct...since it adds upto 65 (although the break-down is wrong)...but seriously, why couldn't your agent just fill without those extra 5 points for expeirence and submit an EOI at 60? That's all you need to get invited...
> 
> But Good Luck...Hope everything turns out fine!


I know i told that donkey that its alright if we re-apply but he said he will handle it.
Will see how it goes.


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

I am about to apply for a new EOI without claiming for work experience as most of it is not post qualified.My Questions is it alright not to mention work experience details at all on the EOI when not claiming for points? a quick reply would be absolutely lovely


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

tdsw said:


> I am about to apply for a new EOI without claiming for work experience as most of it is not post qualified.My Questions is it alright not to mention work experience details at all on the EOI when not claiming for points? a quick reply would be absolutely lovely


I mentioned all my work experience and said not relevant. There is a question asking if it's relevant or not...So, just say NO to that question. If not, you can break-up the employment into pre-qualifying and post-qualifying and say NO to the pre-qualifying part and YES to the post-qualifying part.


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

VVV said:


> I mentioned all my work experience and said not relevant. There is a question asking if it's relevant or not...So, just say NO to that question. If not, you can break-up the employment into pre-qualifying and post-qualifying and say NO to the pre-qualifying part and YES to the post-qualifying part.


Thanks VVV,

I just put all as not relevant I do not wish to claim points for work experience its too much of a hassle to get all the relevant documentation ready.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

tdsw said:


> Thanks VVV,
> 
> I just put all as not relevant I do not wish to claim points for work experience its too much of a hassle to get all the relevant documentation ready.


However, even if you are not claiming points, you will have to show some documents to show that you were employed...not as many docs as you would have to provide if you are claiming points. 
Good Luck!


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

VVV said:


> However, even if you are not claiming points, you will have to show some documents to show that you were employed...not as many docs as you would have to provide if you are claiming points.
> Good Luck!


Like what exactly. I have promotion letters, appointment letters, pay slips etc acceptance of resignation etc. Is that enough


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

tdsw said:


> Like what exactly. I have promotion letters, appointment letters, pay slips etc acceptance of resignation etc. Is that enough


I didn't claim any points for experience & uploaded either a reference letter or a contract for each of the employments. I was not asked for any further proof.

VVV, are you sure any proof is required at all? I think other people here mentioned that they didn't provide anything and it seemed fine.

But anyways, if you have appointment letters I would just upload them. No need for payslips though.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

wt does it mean of post qualification experience??


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

jayptl said:


> wt does it mean of post qualification experience??


DIAC will only consider work experience which you gained after meeting the requirements for a positive skills assessment, i.e. after a relevant degree. Work experience which you gained before or during your studies does not count.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

THNX FOR REPLY

I have got experience after my diploma course with ICT, i m in still dilemma is it considered or not??

Later i finished my BE after work

meaning

Diploma>> 3 yr work as system admin>> BE IT


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fellows need your help ...

I have completed BSc(hons) from Oxfrod Brookes university couple of years ahead of completing ACCA. I was working at that time and intending to claim points for those years. Just wondering, can I claim points for these. As I understand, ACCA is equivalent to Australian Bachelors, however I am not sure that whether BSc from Oxford Brookes that I obtained as a result of completing thesis after ACCA Part 2 is also equivalent to bachelors.

Any insight would be really appreciated.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

jayptl said:


> THNX FOR REPLY
> 
> I have got experience after my diploma course with ICT, i m in still dilemma is it considered or not??
> 
> ...


Generally ICT majors do not require a Bachelor's degree, but a graduate diploma would be sufficient (Summary-of-Criteria). So if your diploma is assessed as comparable to an Australian graduate diploma you should be fine. However, I really can't tell you whether you would receive a positive assessment for it or not. Either way, you should just send everything in for assessment & hopefully you can claim the points for 3 years work experience + the points for a Bachelor's degree.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

ammalik27 said:


> Fellows need your help ...
> 
> I have completed BSc(hons) from Oxfrod Brookes university couple of years ahead of completing ACCA. I was working at that time and intending to claim points for those years. Just wondering, can I claim points for these. As I understand, ACCA is equivalent to Australian Bachelors, however I am not sure that whether BSc from Oxford Brookes that I obtained as a result of completing thesis after ACCA Part 2 is also equivalent to bachelors.
> 
> Any insight would be really appreciated.


Generally British Bachelor's are considered equivalent to Australian Bachelor's degrees, so if your BSc was Accounting-related and covered the minimum knowledge areas I would assume you "qualified" upon graduation. If your post-graduation Accounting experience was at a sufficient level, i.e. Accounting and not just bookkeeping, I would be hopeful to receive a positive experience assessment, however, I can't be sure, so don't rely on my opinion. Just give the assessment a shot...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

thnx buddy for reply

well, i just submitted to ACS, but I guess my diploma would b considered as AQF advanced diploma or diploma in major in ICT..

Wts the difference betwn Graduate diplloma or just diploma?? both same?? I guess:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Matchu (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope you don't mind....I have a couple questions.

I am looking at applying for a 189 VISA, and am a CIMA qaulified accountant over 10 years. I have started the Migration Assessment Process with the CPA. I am expecting the full 15 points, but I am unsure about a couple of questions asksed...

The "Entry Pathway Assessment Application" I'm assuming I do not need as I believe there is a reciprocal arrangement with CIMA which requires a different form and can be done seperately. So I should answer "No" to.... Would you like to apply for a Membership Entry Pathway Assessment as well as a Migration Assessment? 

Secondly, and this is slightly off topic...in the main do people use agents for VISA applications....or do they just do it themselves ?

All advise greatly appreciated !


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Matchu said:


> Hope you don't mind....I have a couple questions.
> 
> I am looking at applying for a 189 VISA, and am a CIMA qaulified accountant over 10 years. I have started the Migration Assessment Process with the CPA. I am expecting the full 15 points, but I am unsure about a couple of questions asksed...
> 
> ...


1. I think you might save a step if you plan on joining CPA upon migration and answer "yes" to that question, but either way they will have your assessment on record so I don't think it really matters.

2. There's a good mix of both; some people take agents while others prefer to do it themselves. There are advantages & disadvantages to both. Obviously, if you take an agent you should really make sure that it's a good one. I don't think it saves much time because you still have to fill out all forms, get docs certified, etc. etc. but the greatest advantage is some expertise if your case isn't clear cut. I think the greatest disadvantage to an agent is the loss of control, i.e. he might delay the process, maybe even mess up your case, and you may not have access to check the status of your application or communicate to your case officer yourself. I personally had a pretty bad experience with an immigration attorney in the US, so I preferred to do it myself. + This forum is really great in case of any doubt.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

jayptl said:


> thnx buddy for reply
> 
> well, i just submitted to ACS, but I guess my diploma would b considered as AQF advanced diploma or diploma in major in ICT..
> 
> Wts the difference betwn Graduate diplloma or just diploma?? both same?? I guess:fingerscrossed:


I think the meaning of the term "diploma" depends a bit on the educational system in each individual country (e.g. in Germany the traditional "diploma" is regarded higher than a Bachelor's degree), but usually the terms "diploma" and "graduate diploma" are the same thing.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Thnx Christina

Well, it depnds of assessing authroigh of australia.. as I applied through IT so waiting for result of ACS....

wt they give opinion about my Diploma??


----------



## Karsan (Jul 13, 2013)

joe117 said:


> Should be 15 points..but make sure you get + assessment from CPA/ICAA first


Hi
Can you someone advice whether it is easy to do the application yoursefl or through an agent to make sure it is right. Alo please suggest any agents someone has used


----------



## Karsan (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi did you apply for the visa yourself or through an agent


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

Karsan said:


> Hi did you apply for the visa yourself or through an agent


The process is pretty simple.. they asked for syllabus, certified copy of certificates, transcript copies from ACCA and that's it.


----------



## Karsan (Jul 13, 2013)

joe117 said:


> Should be 15 points..but make sure you get + assessment from CPA/ICAA first


Hi
Can you please advice if I need to do qualification and skills assessment for ACCA, and is there a separate fee for both assessment. Did you prepare your application your self or through an agent


----------



## mohtag (Aug 20, 2013)

Dear All, 

I need some advise in regards to Migration. I did my BCOM in 2009 and my ACCA in 2010, recently I got my ACCA membership. I have an experience after completing my BCOM. 

I need to know whether my assessment will be ok, as what I can see from point test I can claim 30for the age, 10 for the IELTS to score 7 in all 4, 15 for bachelors if my ACCA will be considered to bachelors.

My question is that can I claim 5 points for my experience on the basis of my current experience but I will be short of 5 points and I may have to wait for 1 more year to claim 10 points for experience and than to apply. 

I am bit confused, can anyone guide me about it.
Thanks


----------



## mohtag (Aug 20, 2013)

Dear All, 

I need some advise in regards to Migration. I did my BCOM in 2009 and my ACCA in 2010, recently I got my ACCA membership. I have an experience after completing my BCOM. 

I need to know whether my assessment will be ok, as what I can see from point test I can claim 30for the age, 10 for the IELTS to score 7 in all 4, 15 for bachelors if my ACCA will be considered to bachelors.

My question is that can I claim 5 points for my experience on the basis of my current experience but I will be short of 5 points and I may have to wait for 1 more year to claim 10 points for experience and than to apply. 

I am bit confused, can anyone guide me about it.
Thanks


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Brother 

Work experience points can be claimed for "Skilled Employment".

For accountants experience gained after admission to the membership will count towards "skilled employment"

If i am not wrong all the assessing authorities for accountants follows the same criteria to assess work experience.

You can however write to your assessing authorities and also to DIAC to have a better understanding

Regards 

Siddiqui


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

mohtag said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need some advise in regards to Migration. I did my BCOM in 2009 and my ACCA in 2010, recently I got my ACCA membership. I have an experience after completing my BCOM.
> 
> ...


Dear Mohtag,

As far as I can see your Bcom degree will be considered as bachelors and not the ACCA. 

For work experience, if you have worked full time as an accountant after completing your Bcom than that experience will be considered. However what ANZCO are you trying to apply under? Your work experience should be closely related to your ANSCO other wise they do not consider it.

Please check with assessing authorities in advance if you have further queries.

Also since you are getting 55 points without work experience you can even check out state sponsorship list and apply for 190, as you will get 5 points from the sponsoring state.

Hope this helps.

Regards,


----------



## mohtag (Aug 20, 2013)

Siddiqui and Maddy27, 

Thanks Guys for your reply. 
I am thinking of applying under Accountant (General) - ANZSCO 221111, as I am working as an accountant, though I have an experience when I was studying BCOM but I am not sure whether that experience will count and whether I can gain points for that.

I have about 4 years experience as an accountant after BCOM but in total around 5 years of experience after CAT and recently I got my ACCA membership. 

Maddy27, I don't think my BCOM will consider as a degree in Australia, but I know ACCA can. 

Siddiqui, What you are saying that I can claim points for experience while I was working and studying for ACCA.

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

@ Joey,

I am confused and unable to get any specific answer, therefore need your advice as you have gone through the process. 

I am ACCA Member and have passed exams in Dec 2006 session. But my membership starts from July 2010. My skilled employment will be counted after 2007 or after 2010? What happened in your case and who many points you claimed for skilled employment?


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

after 2006 yes. 
I claimed experience after B Com degree (even though it wasn't assessed as Australia bachelor's)
got my membership during the application process.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear All,

This is a reply from CPA Australia in response to my query regarding Work experience recognition. I hope you will find it beneficial.

*"Hi Waqar,

Thank you for your email regarding your assessment.

We are only able to recognise experience undertaken after completion of your first bachelor-level qualification. So if you have completed a bachelor degree (in any field, it does not have to be accounting based) before your ACCA studies then we will be able to recognise your ACCA work experience.

However if ACCA is your only qualification then we can only recognise experience undertaken once you achieved Associate member status and therefore we are unable to recognise the work experience element of your ACCA program.

I hope that clarifies for you? However please feel free to contact us should you have any further enquiries

Kind regards

Alex Wignall | Qualifications Advisor | Member Advisory & Information Services | CPA Australia*


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Hi everyone, sorry to dig up on an old thread but I too have a confusion that if say I'm ACCA affiliate will that be considered australian bachelors equivalent?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

terry3218 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to dig up on an old thread but I too have a confusion that if say I'm ACCA affiliate will that be considered australian bachelors equivalent?


it would be equivalent to Australian Bachelors and your skill assessment would also be positive but only post-membership experience would be counted towards skilled employment.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> it would be equivalent to Australian Bachelors and your skill assessment would also be positive but only post-membership experience would be counted towards skilled employment.


Thanks a bunch mate, further are you aware of anyone that has successfully immigrated with 60 points as an accountant/auditor?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

terry3218 said:


> Thanks a bunch mate, further are you aware of anyone that has successfully immigrated with 60 points as an accountant/auditor?


yeah.... a lot of people from my country recently migrated as accountant with 60 points..


----------

